# قهوة عربية وبهارات مشكلة من بهشة منتجات طبيعي خالية من المواد الحافظة



## tjarksa (12 نوفمبر 2021)

بهارات مشكلة وقهوة مختصة عربية من بهشة اجواد انواع القهوة خالية من المواد الحافظة والالوان الاصطناعية 
منتجات طبيعية 100% بهارات مشكلة لجميع انواع الطبخ لذيذه مرة​

















الاسعار : 

القهوة علبة نصف كيلو ب 25 ريال 
البهارات العلبة ب 15 ريال 
الزعفران 2 جرام اصلي ب 25 ريال 

التوصيل داخل الرياض ب 30 ريال 
وخارج الرياض ب 55 ريال .. 

للطلب واتساب 
0562155168


----------

